# Tough In East TX



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

With the lack of rain our creek has dried up and there is no water within a mile or so of your place. Made for some tough hunting as the deer were few and far between only moving through our place at night, but I was getting very few pictures. On Friday I bit the bullet and put out water troughs at two feeders with hope it would help. Since all our water comes from captured rain I really didn't want to use any for this purpose even though our tanks are pretty full, not sure when we will get rain to refill them. The rain on Sunday missed our place so it is still as dry as it was. Either way the water troughs helped as I had more pictures Saturday night/Sunday morning than the whole rest of the week. If I had not decided to sleep in on Sunday morning and cook my wife breakfast I'd like gotten a shot at a ugly 3 pointer that needs to be taken out. Oh well that is Murphy's law in play again. Here is a picture of that 3 pointer and one of a bigger buck I want to get a better look at. Also I have Little "D" watching over one of the feeders while I'm gone and I included a couple pictures of him, let me know what you think of this idea.



















Here are a couple of Little "D" on the job.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

We are lucky the creek through our bowhunting area in Shelby Co. is still holding water. We have a decent number of does coming in and a group of bucks traveling together. The group of bucks has two teeners (110"-120") on one good 130" or so buck. They have been on camera twice in two months. Once was last sunday night. I'm not holding my breath that I will ever see one. I thought about using a scarecrow in my bowstand when I used to hunt the hill country. Once I started hunting these "educated" east texas deer. I gave up tripods and climbers. I hide in either a pop up or box. The deer may smell me or use a magical sixth sense to know I'm there but they are not going to see me. I've had too many deer walk out at 60 yds look straight at me and melt away.


----------

